# basic recipe?



## cnsranch (Sep 29, 2010)

i would like to try my hand at making homemade goat milk soap.
does anyone have a basic recipe with ingredients for the newby. i was going to order a soap making kit from Hoeggers but its a little much for my budget right now. Hubs said to go ahead and order it but we didnt realize it would cost quite that much. thanks, Sammi ::happy2:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a few recipes on my soapmaking page & a pictorial for making milk soap.

Http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapmaking


----------



## beckboodles (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you mullers lane farm. My son is highly allergic to dairy and other things. We have three nubian goats who we are kidding to get milk fresh goat milk for drink,soap etc. your detailed soap making instructions are fabulous. Thank you for taking the time to compose them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Best of luck, Beckboodles!

Just holler here on the forum if you have questions!


----------

